# Irish language pronunciation



## nrocco1

I hope there are Irish speakers out there?
I need help, please, with a source (book, tape, Internet, anything) to help me learn the pronunciation of Irish (gaelic) words.
If you know af any such source, I would be grateful to hear from you.


----------



## palomnik

Try this:  http://www.maths.tcd.ie/gaeilge/

I was a bit surprised to see that the Word Reference website didn't have any learning material referrals here for Irish.  I was even more surprised to see that a lot of material that used to be out on the net has disappeared.  Anyway, try this on for size and see what you think.

If you like it you may want to progress to Michael O Sidheal's book "Learning Irish", which has tapes.


----------



## nrocco1

Thank you so much!


----------



## Banbha

Hej!!

Ive been trying to find a good site for you and this one is particularly good for pronounciation guidelines for english speakers:
http://www.standingstones.com/gaelpron.html

Its written in a pretty straight forward way so I hope it helps!!
Im fluent in Irish so if you have any questions at any stage feel free to ask! Im pretty sure there are other Irish speakers out there too that will only be too happy to help you because we are very proud of anybody who would learn our language !!! 

Go n-éirí leat!!! (Good luck) 
(closest english pronouncition = something like ''guh n-eye ree lat''!!)


----------



## purplebroccoli

Hej!

http://www.teachyourself.co.uk/lirish.htm

Här är en sida där du kan beställa hem böcker och CDs för att lära sig iriska. De är omfattande och med hjälp av pronunciation guide och CDn kan du lära dig uttalet. Jag har själv dessa böcker jag tycker att de har hjälpt mig mycket 
Lycka till!

Le grá (med kärlek) [leh graw]


----------



## purplebroccoli

Och här är en sida där du kan lyssna när några talar iriska...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/northernireland/irish/blas/learners/beag1/lesson1.shtml


----------



## nrocco1

Thank you, Swede, for your kind help. I think I am getting there now with your posting and the ones above... great!


----------

